# Pitbulls and Parolees



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Staying up late does have some benefits...checking out some re-runs I guess of the show...she is trying to help this woman with an EXTREMELY HA dog...The dog has succesfully bitten someone and is making another attempt every chance he gets...ughhhh...imo this dog should go night night...
The episode is not yet over so I don't know how the story ends...she seems to place some of the blame on the color...blue...says due to bad breeding practices that blues seem to have these issues...I dunno about all that...as far as the color is concerned...I do agree with the bad breeding part...whats your opinion...


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I missed this one
But I was hoping someone would enlighten me on the episode.
I heard she didn;t do crap in trying to "help it"
As far as I know she gives the dog back,cause it's a lost cause.

I'm glad you posted this. Cause I wanted to start this topic,but missed the episode.

Just from the clips I saw,I was like that dog is bad newz.

Kush looks just like that dog......And he is select HA. I think a lot of the "blue" pits were bred bad,cause they were bred for color,and nothing else.
They are "rare" you know.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

After a few attempts at training the dog...she does send the owner home with her dog...even praising her...for willing to put up the proper confinement and love that the dog needs...I disagree...this is an accident waiting to happen...


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I saw it in origin,then the repeat.the girls mother,not wanting to kennel it,yet knowing the propensity,she had to be ok with it.
and were that my dog,it would have got A dirt nap A long time ago.
it's set,to old and man,thats one powerful dog.he's thick,well fed, and is extremely cut for A dog thats that agressive.you know he doesn't get out much with that temperament.so he's got that natural build.
and color schmolor,the only example of color and anything as A given, is when OFRN started to size up 20 odd years ago.
you look at them now and it just looks like it's hard to find consistant sinewy lighter red dogs.other than that,i would never give much merit to any color issues.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

william williamson said:


> I saw it in origin,then the repeat.the girls mother,not wanting to kennel it,yet knowing the propensity,she had to be ok with it.
> and were that my dog,it would have got A dirt nap A long time ago.
> it's set,to old and man,thats one powerful dog.he's thick,well fed, and is extremely cut for A dog thats that agressive.you know he doesn't get out much with that temperament.so he's got that natural build.
> and color schmolor,the only example of color and anything as A given, is when OFRN started to size up 20 odd years ago.
> you look at them now and it just looks like it's hard to find consistant sinewy lighter red dogs.other than that,i would never give much merit to any color issues.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

I must say WW...when you started here...I didn't quite understand ur posts lol...but within due time...I love em...thanks bro!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Xiahko said:


> But I was hoping someone would enlighten me on the episode.
> I heard she didn;t do crap in trying to "help it"


the dog is a bad dog,period.when you see it it will reside well that she made A good choice.
it's also 2 fold.that dog would be A black eye to her program,as in rescue program,not the show,as it's not the "if" the dog bites it's "when".


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

exactly!!!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Lone Star said:


> :goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:
> 
> I must say WW...when you started here...I didn't quite understand ur posts lol...but within due time...I love em...thanks bro!


thanks,
and when I returned, the whole bully thing was flamin anda flarin.
I'm partial to my pits,yet like I mentioned on another of your post,as to the 5 reps of bully,2 and 5,I could get some,breed them,work them and bring A mackin machine to fruition.
it's like I said to Sadie,could you imagine Floyd breeding bullies for 5-10 years?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

i'll have to see if i can find this episode somewhere lol. i need to see this b/c she talked about it with BTK on their show... about blues being overly aggressive... hmm. Lemme go look for it.

Oh, Uncle Will, you said it perfectly! Dirt nap time if it was my dog. Color really has nothing to do with it. It's just crappy breeding practices in general.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

yay another episode...
do not confuse my thread as I respect tia to the highest...she does something i would absolutely dream of doing...
jus didn't like the episode due to that crazy dogg...lol...
awesome posts all


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

I was also suprised in this episode that she never mentioned that Pit bulls don't need playmates but she was helping a lady find a playmate for a dog she had???


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Lone Star said:


> yay another episode...
> do not confuse my thread as I respect tia to the highest...she does something i would absolutely dream of doing...
> jus didn't like the episode due to that crazy dogg...lol...
> awesome posts all


HEYdon't be sweatin my future ex wife,hehehe.
bs aside,i've said it before,i'll say it again,I win the lottery,she's set for A long time.PERIOD!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I wondered something. Do you think more then just those few parolees work there?
I mean,that's an awful lot of dogs to pay full on attention to.
I wonder if they are just stuck in pens all the time. You see a few on walks here and there, but mostly it's feed,water,clean, bye bye repeat.

off topic:
Hey when did my dogs turn into blue paws?


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

as long as you introduce me to her oldest daughter...lmao...were all good...
you could be step dad...lmmfao...crazy thoughts between crazy dudes!!! hahahah


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> I wondered something. Do you think more then just those few parolees work there?
> I mean,that's an awful lot of dogs to pay full on attention to.
> I wonder if they are just stuck in pens all the time. You see a few on walks here and there, but mostly it's feed,water,clean, bye bye repeat.
> 
> ...


Would you rather the dogs be placed in kill shelters? I am sure they manage just fine!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

So she's like a no kill shelter basically.
I guess little human interaction is better then none at all. I just feel bad for them sometimes,cause pits are so human oriented,and they hardly ever get the chance to interact with them.
Don;t get me wrong either. I love what she does for the breed,and I would be more likely to send Bruno there then to Shorty.(if I was gonna abandon my dog...Which I can't even dream of doing)
I just think she should adopt more out, or higher more people. But I know why she doesn't.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I do believe she has more staff on hand than just what you see on the episodes. Also, all you really see on the episodes is the cleaning and care for the dogs b/c that's really all the time they have available for the slot on AP. Remember, that's a combination of several hours to a full day of shooting right there, condensed down to 1 hr or less if you subtract commercials.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Good point. Good point. I never even thought something like that,until a supposed "ex" employee of the rescue said something.

I doubt she was even a real employee either. She only came out when they were doing that telethon thing.
I bet she was the owner of dogsbite.org


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Xiahko said:


> I wondered something. Do you think more then just those few parolees work there?
> I mean,that's an awful lot of dogs to pay full on attention to.
> I wonder if they are just stuck in pens all the time. You see a few on walks here and there, but mostly it's feed,water,clean, bye bye repeat.
> 
> ...


I'm not tryin to pull the ownership time card,point of clarification.
yet, I've been around and had literally hundreds in all capacities.they are the most resilient and loving dogs.by and far they do thrive on attention,yet they do good with being petted while watering and feeding,pen checking,and cleaning.they are handled daily.which in the real world,theirs 200 dogs that get 3-4 times the attention thousands if not hundreds of thousands of other dogs don't get in this country.
you've had them long enough to find this believable.
I would bet you my life,hand you my head before my body hits the ground,were we to spend A week there she/they/the dogs would amaze us REPEATEDLY.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Good post!!!!
I couldn't agree more. It was just a thought anyway. It's not something I believed. Just wanted other opinions.
I've never seen 1 unhappy dog on that show. They pass the kennels all the time,and you just see those dogs eyes light up,and those bodies wag.
I would love to be able to do what she does.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

I think the shows crap altogether whenever ive seen it ive wanted that time in my life back.

Didnt she ebd up banging one of the ex cons from the show?


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

If I remember correctly, she told the owner that she couldn't do anything for the dog because it was so unpredictable in it's HA. She said that wasn't something training could fix, but was an issue in the genetics, and that the only thing for the owner to do was to either PTS or keep it successfully contained. That's why Tia and a couple of the parolees went to the woman's house and made sure the dog's kennel was properly secured, etc, cause the woman couldn't PTS the dog.

Last night's episode was really good. The two girls went down to Louisiana to pick up a dog that had been left hanging to a post with its front legs tied for three days. When the lady who had called Tia for help went to get the dog, apparently a lady in the neighborhood came out and was like. Are you here for the dog? And the lady that rescued the dog said, yeah, what's it's story? And the lady said it had been hanging there for 3 days. And no one did anything until this rescue lady found the dog.

Well, anyways, the dog was still alive and everything and just ... this dog was AMAZINGLY resilient. This dog wasn't fearful of people at all, was wagging it's tail constantly, for anyone and everyone that came up to pet her, was just gogogo, what're we doing now? The dog had completely moved on from her experience of just a few days ago.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

junkyard said:


> I think the shows crap altogether whenever ive seen it ive wanted that time in my life back.
> 
> Didnt she ebd up banging one of the ex cons from the show?


:rofl: I could be mistaken, but I'm pretty sure you're talking about her husband, who is also a convict. :hammer:

Kate, isn't it amazing how these dogs can endure so much and still, yet, be so loving and forgiving of all humans as if nothing happened to them!?


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

......................


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Awesome! thanks for the link! I will look into it.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I know the last show I saw was Tia getting pissed cbeause she was walking around and saw dirty pens/blankets. She said that seeing her dogs be mistreated was the worst thing that could happen, and a dirty blanket is mis treatment. Some of the show seems staged but she was really serious when she cares and talks about training. 

The HA dog, when Tia mentioned it was blue and she was not surprised was because she felt they were over breed and when that happens logically they are not the best being breed, just bred for being blue nosed. That it was not the girls fault. What made me so so sad was the anxiety her other dog obviously felt from the HA one. I mean I sympathize not wanting to put your pet down, but its its always stressing and making your other dogs stress, whats the quality of life for either of them AND your family?

I loved when the kids came to help out with the dogs and she was so excited when they all went for a walk at the same time, saying how weird it was with quiet kennels. Every time one goes out, another comes in. She tries to turn the dogs around ASAP, but some take loads of time to find a perfect match. She amazes me with her knowledge of the dogs and the people who should be a good fit.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I know how that lady feels. MoMo was so much stress on me,that I didn't realize it till she was PTS......It was like a giant boulder was lifted off my shoulders.
The house felt so weird,cause it was so quiet. I stopped having constant headaches,and flipping out at the smallest sh**.
I think if she put her dog to sleep,she would feel so much relief.
Yes you feel guilty about it at first,but in the end you realize,not only was it good for the dog,it was good for you too.
Why make them both suffer?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Did anyone see the episode the other night where the two dogs I think their names were "spotty and dotty" or something like that. They were kenneled together and started fighting. The lady heard dogs fighting so they ran to the kennels and found these two fighting. And they didn't even immediately separate them! I found that to be a very bad example...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Also... I didn't like the misrepresentation of the breed I saw in the same episode above. A family showed up wanting to adopt a Hurricane Katrina dog named Corey. They brought their Tri Colored American Bully with them. Tia referred to Corey as a "southern pit" with longer legs, as opposed to the "california pits" who were like the Tri Color American Bully. I would like to see her step up and actually educate between the breeds instead of using this generic termonology. It just continues to spread confusion!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

^
I agree with above. Rep coming your way.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

just curious, what is the technical terminology for them?? and yeah, I wondered about that, she felt since who are born and raised together they had more stress apart. not every situation is the same for every dog. I just liked how when she did catch them, they were all wiggly tails acting like what we were not doing anything... lol We need to remember that she does not edit the show, and that she MAY have separated them and given a disclaimer that never aired. She does not have the right to pick what the show airs and does not air, I mean where where her sons season 1, they were there helping, but didn't want to be on the show til season 2 when we actually saw them.


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

imo I think it was pretty stupid to get a dead dog that was already bone and cremate(SP) but I thought the rest of the show was pretty good she also said as far as that ha dog that they would pts ands that why they didnt take it. this is the first time watching it for me.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

I personally like and approve of this women and her show, she is not perfect but then neither are any one of us. As far as the blue dog with HA I think she was doing the best she could without being crud (as she was being filmed). you have to realize as much as she may not want to she has to cater to the average viewers needs and that is to try to help not to say your dog is psycho and a will eat someone causing all pitbulls to fail you should have it killed immediately. If she did so there would be a HUGE deal made over it so she saw to the problem best she could and did advise EU just with such child gloves it may not have suited us as the pitbull community. 

To the fight with spot and dotty they did separate fairly quickly and she RAN to the fight to see to it so you cannot say she didn't address the problem, yes she could have separated them but she knows the dogs better than any of us and we don't know what she didn't off scene. 

The whole pits don’t need friend well while true not all pit will be DA it is simply expected when you own the breed. I have a multiple dog household and will always will prob have so and the blue dog was not coming to her with DA it was HA that was the problem therefore not the issue she needed to address. Tia does understand pits can be DA which is why if you view her website she does not adopt dogs out to multiple pet homes out of state because she takes pet back if a problem arises the owner cannot handle. Therefore there is not need to address DA until it is a problem which it was not.

I believe this women is knowledgeable on the breed and runs a great rescue the best of her ability. I can tell you it is obvious she knows 10000X more than the average "rescue" and proves it when she speaks and what she request from her adopters. This is MO I say to those that dis her pretty much because she is on animal planet clear your plate and watch her show all the way through before making an option on her!!!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I wanted to watch her latest Louisiana episode but figured she'd end up bashing us...from what I understand, she did...I slept through it instead.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Califonia pit? Southern pit? If there is such thing as a southern pit i have one i am about as far south as humanly possible when it comes to livable areas.

As much as i see that she does have the best interests at heart, i still cant stand the fact that she is finsing a way of cashing into a breed that the average apbt allready has more knowledge of. I realy do place this show in the same league as that dodgy midget and cesar milan ie; when the dog whisperer started you got the impression thatt he would do well for the breed but after you see a few shows misinformation actualy replaces all the good that may have been done.

Sorry for the negative posts but it seriously irritates me.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I think we can all agree on one thing though.....She does more for this breed then Shorty does.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

junkyard said:


> Califonia pit? Southern pit? If there is such thing as a southern pit i have one i am about as far south as humanly possible when it comes to livable areas.
> 
> As much as i see that she does have the best interests at heart, i still cant stand the fact that she is finsing a way of cashing into a breed that the average apbt allready has more knowledge of. I realy do place this show in the same league as that dodgy midget and cesar milan ie; when the dog whisperer started you got the impression thatt he would do well for the breed but after you see a few shows misinformation actualy replaces all the good that may have been done.
> 
> Sorry for the negative posts but it seriously irritates me.


lol no prob JY I get you, I think the problem I do have is it's all about putting the breed in a positive light but what it actually does is makes pit seem desirable to an pit ignorant person and they get one because of the show then cause more harm then before when they just "didn't like pits". I think tia is a great person doing a great job but there are issues with her being on air.

The only thing that has really made me want to hit her was when this doctor came wanting another dog and clearly had a bully and she brought them out a nice more game breed looking pit and when they said something about her non bulkiness she quickly said she was obviously a mutt. Really it just irritated me because all her dogs could be labeled mutts to cater to the man need to think his pit are supposed to look like his pocket bully got under my skin. End of rant

Lol anyway like I said my only problem with her and the show is I'm certain it will lead to more people owning pits that are better suited for a golden retriever and by treating it like it is a golden will harm the breed further.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I think differently about the geographic differences comment.
back in the day it wasn't nothing to hear folk refer to dogs geographically,and by physique.
I've heard," them barrel chested canadian dogs" 'them walker hound lookin long legged southern dogs" "onea them georgia lookin bulldogs" (heard this because someone swore that A guy had bred an Alapatah Bulldog to A pit)
and also,what she was seemingly refering to is the diff between the rangier pit,like A REAL pit bull vs. what is predominant for LA or san D.
when I was out cali way some years ago folks just all had bully or dang big bully lookin pits.like everywhere.
people have for years been using terminology for dogs and by region.
we would match into an unseen dog way back from out west,they'd say it was A dog from out west and that was it.we didn't have computers, or cellphones.we had snail mail and land lines.
we put dogs in the box based on their weight,their style sometimes,their geneaology and record.
it wasn't nothing to be going into A "west" dog,and then say to your buds,"don't that look like onea them oklahoma dogs"? or "what'd they do go to mexico for that one"?because ya might have locked into A white and liver dog,or A white and black or brindle.I can't remember the line,but some guys from texas were getting dogs from some old mexican,he had some carver dogs,so folks did it back then,I would not hesitate to do it.maybe it's not ettiquette anymore,but then I fart, and spit in public,and even farted in A meeting the other night and cleared out some folks who was talkin and shoont have been.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

oh ww i agree when she just said it was a westcoast dog or whatever i was fine but then she quickly said well she is obviously a mix, THAT is what irritated me. if she had stuck to her original statment of the type of pit i would have been fine, infact more impressed she knew the dif between a pit and bully or what have yiou but to call it a mutt because an ignorant person is making a face well i say suck it to that!


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

WW i know exactly where your coming from and we do the same here with our working kelpies, collies and healers.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

And personally i think the breed needs as little tv exposure as possible, we as owners know what the breed is like and thats that, the more exposure they get the worse it will get and i seriously think thats a fact, this will in a similar way generate a different interest in the breed that will still have nothing more than a negative effect, that will as the thugs got when they got them want a mean tough dog so thats what they made em. Now we have these idiots making them look handlable and easy to keep most of the time, which they are BUT , what happens when the trends get worse and all those people getting APBT type dogs because they seen them, on tv and they end up with a highly da dog or as some bullies are now turning out are ha or even worse a mix of both? 

We are all back up S**t creek without a paddle. I am happy to encourage new people who are willing to learn and if they come to a forum like this thats the first step in understanding the dogs something that 90% of owners of the breed lack.
I am happy to help new owners that have no knowledge and have saved a rescue dog or what ever as theyve made the choice and WANT to learn to help themselves and the dog.

What i will never ever do is go and encourage someone to go out and get one.
Yes ive had them yes they have all pretty much been faultless in my eyes but they aint everyone cup of tea.

Personally the more that people stay away from them the better off we will all be as owners. Sorry for sounding greedy but i couldnt care less if i never see another one on the street again, as long as i can have one.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Aireal said:


> oh ww i agree when she just said it was a westcoast dog or whatever i was fine but then she quickly said well she is obviously a mix, THAT is what irritated me. if she had stuck to her original statment of the type of pit i would have been fine, infact more impressed she knew the dif between a pit and bully or what have yiou but to call it a mutt because an ignorant person is making a face well i say suck it to that!


I get your point,your right.she knew,but made an excuse it seems or A way out.
it's gotta be difficult for her.she has to be media and somewhat politically friendly/correct.I would like to be able to be her "pitbull madman" and be able to be on the show and just drop it like it should be so she doesn't have to worry.



junkyard said:


> WW i know exactly where your coming from and we do the same here with our working kelpies, collies and healers.


wild you say this.
years ago,in miami I met an aussie,he was in the park playin frisbee with his blind Heeler.I had mine,his was smooth,thin coat.he saw my dog,he's curly and thick. he called it an outback dog because they use them for brush poppin cattle,he is A bit bigger too.quite A bit of info was passed to me that day.he was a dog fancier and knew his stuff. 
and that blind dog,it was awesome,he would listen to the frisbee and get it every time,tricks and all.I love my ACD.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

william williamson said:


> I get your point,your right.she knew,but made an excuse it seems or A way out.
> it's gotta be difficult for her.she has to be media and somewhat politically friendly/correct.I would like to be able to be her "pitbull madman" and be able to be on the show and just drop it like it should be so she doesn't have to worry.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

They are very very smart dogs mate, i was at a small town concert for a fair like thing years ago as a youngster, there was a bluey there that couldt do a full backflip about three feet high of a standing start, all the owner did was get him to stand straight and toss a feww bits of grass behind his head and boom, the dog would do a backflip.

I have had two heelers that we classed as outback dogs and they were very racist dogs from years and years of breeding we had to get rid of one because it hated anyone that wasnt white, i had three or four friends that had dark skin from many places around the world and they couldnt come and play sport at my house as the dog would want to bite them, my father had a couple of coloured people who the dog wouldnt let into the house ever so we had to get rid of her and put her out to work on one of our farms, great dog in every other way but shamfully wqe had to move it on.
They can also be very very DA.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I researched them for 7 years before getting mine.
and being A pit owner,and always helping folks with hardhead pits or HA,I felt I could man age one well.
all the books,and folks back then,it was before the net,I even called rescue shelters that were specific to heelers about them.
everywhere spoke of them as pack,because they have dingo,as close as 1941, and were very likely to be HA,DA,animal agressive,just trouble,ESPECIALLY if you had them in A home instead of A ranch.
this dog and I,we set the bar,not braggin,it's just fact.everone who sees sydney that know the breed are just amazed.he's even for everything,he will protect and watch,and laid back,man,this dog doesn't have a hyper bone in his body.
I am so impressed with him.he's 10 now,and I lolok at him,and think of the day he's gonna go.it's killin me already and he's got 5 years at least.


----------



## noodlesgranny (May 31, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> I wondered something. Do you think more then just those few parolees work there?
> I mean,that's an awful lot of dogs to pay full on attention to.
> I wonder if they are just stuck in pens all the time. You see a few on walks here and there, but mostly it's feed,water,clean, bye bye repeat.


I've been watching the show to today. She said in one episode that ideally she would have between 7-10 parolees working but currently she only has 4. She hasn't had good luck with a couple. They got sent back.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

They can and will love to work for 24 hours straight without losing any pace at all, my mother was a marathon runner and they are the only breed we had besides a kelpie that could run with her training over twenty kms everyday and come home like it was ready for more, the major issue is that when kept as a house dog in a small yard they get very fat very easily and it obviously shortens the lifespan.

Dingoes however are another story, we had two purebred dingoes when i was a child but because of the chamberlane bullcrap we had to give them to a man who legally keeps them they were neither ha or da but were what my father says the greatest dogs he has owned. he has owned ten all up from his days working in the northen areas of south australia in his younger years.
Koomba the one we had when i was a baby wouldnt ever leave my side if i was sleeping or running around the yard , my father sees dogs as a working animal and not realy much more and he is an awesome trainer[was in his younger days] and he is the reason i love working breeds so much and have the passion i have today.
Koomba was an excelent scent dog and was a very very pack oreintated dog who showered us with love and was never at fault besides killing a few of my dads prized racing bird lol. She would lay down flat and wait for the birds to calm down and when they grabed the front of the cage she would grab their toes and eventualy pull them off trying to get they birds as prey, she was also an exelent tree climber and could climb our trees to find her toy that dad would hide while we put her inside, no m,atter where it was she could find it. My mother once came home to find her howling on the top of our shed which was ten foot high, no one ever figured out how the hell she got up their but she did.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I would love A dingo,


----------

